# Step 7 auf Windows 7 64Bit



## redscorpion (30 August 2010)

Hy bin neu hir und erst mal Hallo

Wollte mal fragen ob jemand einen Rat hat möchte gerne Step 7 auf meinen PC Installieren doch Ich habe Win 7 64Bit lässt sich nicht Installieren. Hoffe jemand kann mir eine Positive lösung anbieten. Möchte aber nicht ein zweites Betriebssystem oder ein anderes System aufspielen !


----------



## offliner (31 August 2010)

Bis nächstes Jahr warten... Step7 5.5 läuft nur auf Windows 7 32 Bit...


----------



## BoxHead (31 August 2010)

redscorpion schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen ob jemand einen Rat hat möchte gerne Step 7 auf meinen PC Installieren doch Ich habe Win 7 64Bit lässt sich nicht Installieren. Hoffe jemand kann mir eine Positive lösung anbieten. Möchte aber nicht ein zweites Betriebssystem oder ein anderes System aufspielen !



Kein Problem! 
Positive Lösung Nr. 1 WARTEN bis Siemens eine auf Win764bit Lauffähige Version von Step7 veröffentlicht.

Positive Lösung Nr. 2 Virtuellen PC (VM-Ware, Virtualbox) mit WinXP (32Bit) oder mit Win7 (32Bit) installieren und darauf dann Step7 installieren. Für das Betriebsystem Win7 (32Bit) benötigst Du aber das brandneue Step7 V5.5


----------



## Nordischerjung (31 August 2010)

Moin,

und wie wäre es dann mit der SUCHE ??
z.B. http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=31030&highlight=step7+64bit


----------



## Andy082 (2 September 2010)

Gibt's denn kein Workarround um die aktuelle Step7-Version 5.5 auf einem 64bit Betriebssystem zu installieren?

Macht quasi keinen Spass, wenn das Setup zu installieren beginnt, und plötzlich die MSG erscheint "Die Installation auf 64-Bit Betriebssystemen wird nicht unterstützt." und sogar der ausgegraute Igrnore-Button wäre vorhanden.
Gibt's ne' Möglichkeit, wie ich diesen event. aktivieren kann, damit's mit der Installation weiter geht?


mfg,
Andy


----------



## falke69 (3 September 2010)

Ähmmmmm, ...., Nein !!!

64 Bit geht, wie oben schon oft geschrieben, definitiv nicht.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (3 September 2010)

*Enabler...*

Also um den Ignore Button zu aktivieren kannst du Enabler verwenden
(http://www.angelfire.com/falcon/speedload/Enabler.htm)
ode rmit Orca die Installations files anpasse
(http://support.microsoft.com/kb/255905/de)

glaube aber nicht das es dann läuft....


----------



## The Blue (5 September 2010)

EINWANDFREI

Ich hab mir Win7 64 gekauft
und meinen ganzen SiemensKram auf der virtuellen Maschine installiert...


----------



## IBFS (6 September 2010)

The Blue schrieb:


> EINWANDFREI
> 
> Ich hab mir Win7 64 gekauft
> und meinen ganzen SiemensKram auf der virtuellen Maschine installiert...


 
Und welchen CP nimmst du, den CP5711?
Denn der CP5512 geht ja in der VM nicht.

Frank


----------



## The Blue (6 September 2010)

Ich habe den "PC Adapter USB"


----------



## element. (9 August 2011)

Liebe Kollegen,

kann ich das Step7 V5.4 in der virtuellen XP auf einer Windows7(64)-Maschine laufen lassen, oder hab ich schon verloren weil das W7 64-bit ist?

Danke.


----------



## knabi (9 August 2011)

Nee, das funktioniert. Das XP ist ja ein 32Bit-System.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## element. (9 August 2011)

alles klar, dann versuch ich das mal.


----------



## bike (9 August 2011)

Gedanken solltest du machen, wie du auf Steuerungen kommen willst.
Denn CP 5512 oder Kollegen funktionieren nicht mit Win7.
Mit einem Adapter IP auf MPI  von Helmholz habe ich Probleme , dass die Verbindung immer wieder abschmiert.


bike


----------



## RMA (9 August 2011)

Also, ich arbeite gerade bein einer IBN und habe gar keine Problem mit dem Accon S7 NL-Pro auf MPI sowie auf Profibus. 

Ich benutze VirtualBox, aber auch mit der Windows7 VirtualPC habe ich kein Problem mit Ethernet/Internet Zugang.


----------



## bike (9 August 2011)

RMA schrieb:


> Ich benutze VirtualBox, aber auch mit der Windows7 VirtualPC habe ich kein Problem mit Ethernet/Internet Zugang.



VirtualBox nutze ich auch, doch die Netzwerkverbindung schmiert auch unter Win, ohne MPI ab und an ab.

Noch? wissen wir nicht ob Dell oder M$ schuld sind.


bike


----------



## klaly (10 August 2011)

*Step7 V5.5 Sp1 ...*

Hallo Leute, 

ein Kollege erzählte mir gestern, dass er Step7 V5.5 SP1 runtergeladen hat. 
Sorry nicht runtergeladen es kam eine CD (Update Service).
Dies soll angeblich unter Windows 7 64Bit laufen. 
Er verwendet den CP5711 über USB. 

Mehr Info habe ich aktuell nicht.

mfG. klaly


----------



## Gerri (11 August 2011)

*und die anderen Tools?*

Jetzt stellt sich noch die frage wie Starter u WCF mit 64Bit zurecht kommen.


----------



## bike (11 August 2011)

Gerri schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt sich noch die frage wie Starter u WCF mit 64Bit zurecht kommen.




Noch nicht


bike


----------



## Martin L. (11 August 2011)

Hallo Element,

habe auch ein neues Notebook mit Win 7 64 Bit. Für Step7  V 5.5
hab ich dann einfach zusätzlich Win XP 32 Bit installiert.

Das funktioniert immer besser als jede VM Maschine!


----------



## o.s.t. (11 August 2011)

Martin L. schrieb:


> habe auch ein neues Notebook mit Win 7 64 Bit. Für Step7  V 5.5
> hab ich dann einfach zusätzlich Win XP 32 Bit installiert.
> 
> Das funktioniert immer besser als jede VM Maschine!


Für SP1 wäre das nicht mehr notwendig.

Ansonsten gebe ich dir recht, hat aber auch Nachteile:
-Man kann nicht "schnell mal" ins andere System wechseln, herunterfahren und Reboot ist angesagt....
-Es braucht eine eigene XP-Lizenz - im W7 XP-Mode ist die sozusagen "geschenkt"

o.s.t.


----------



## element. (11 August 2011)

Hast Du XP dann auf einer anderen Partition installiert?
Ich hab das sein lassen weil ich dachte, dass alles mordsmäßig durcheinanderkommt auf der selben Partition.


----------



## o.s.t. (11 August 2011)

element. schrieb:


> Hast Du XP dann auf einer anderen Partition installiert?
> Ich hab das sein lassen weil ich dachte, dass alles mordsmäßig durcheinanderkommt auf der selben Partition.


Das geht doch gar nicht, XP auf derselben Part. wie W7 installieren! Also geht schon, aber dann kannst du dir gradesogut ins eigene Knie schiessen....

o.s.t.


----------



## Boxy (11 August 2011)

Man muss es halt machen wie bei M$ immer, erst XP und dann auf der freien Parition Win7 installieren! Somit muss Win 7 ein Bootmanager installieren  wie auch schon W2K und Co ...


----------



## chiky (19 August 2011)

klaly schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ein Kollege erzählte mir gestern, dass er Step7 V5.5 SP1 runtergeladen hat.
> Sorry nicht runtergeladen es kam eine CD (Update Service).
> ...



Ja, ist tatsächlich so aber ist genau wie NICHTS! bzw. DVD kann man gleich im Tone werfen es läuft aber "nur Step7" , PLSim, Graph7, Safety usw. gar nichts, wie immer nur halbe Sachen. 
Man man man *ich verstehe nicht warum so eine Welt weit führende Firma nicht in der Lage ist sein Software auf der neu Stand zu bringen man zahlt ja genug dafür.*
64Bit Rechner gibt es seit 5 - 6 Jahre oder? in 5 Jahre sollte ja man was können meine ich. Heute gibt es nur TURBO maschinen so wie bei uns in der Firma nur Laptops mit i7 8 RAM aber man muß so eine Maschine DROSSELN "NUR" damit  so ein Software funktioniert. Viele unser Kunde sind auf diesen Grund auf andere Systeme umgezogen.
Grussi


----------



## SIMREU (6 September 2011)

*Windows 7 (64Bit) kompatiblität*

Durch die Umstellung auf das Betriebssystem Windows 7 (64Bit) ist bei einigen unserer verwendeten Step7 Programme die kompatiblität anscheinend nicht mehr gegen. 
Bei fogenden Programmen gibt es Fehlermeldungen bei der Installation:

Configurations Package for Counter Module FM 350-1, FM 450-1 V5.1
S7 Distibuted Safty V5.2 incl. SP1
OM-SIMOCODE-DP V1.1
Win-SIMOCODE-DP / Prof. V1.3
PDM V5.2 incl. SP1

Für diese Programme suche ich eine für Windows 7 kompatible Version. Gibt es da überhaupt schon was brauchbares. Im Internet und auf der Siemens Homepage werde ich nicht fündig.

Ich hoffe das mir hier einer weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## o.s.t. (6 September 2011)

SIMREU schrieb:


> ...Für diese Programme suche ich eine für Windows 7 kompatible Version. Gibt es da überhaupt schon was brauchbares. Im Internet und auf der Siemens Homepage werde ich nicht fündig...


Offizielle Kompatibilitätliste Simatic Software mit Windows Betriebssystemen: https://support.automation.siemens....ity_de.pdf?func=cslib.csFetch&nodeid=24370854

Gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## SIMREU (6 September 2011)

Das hilft mir schonmal weiter. 
Vielen Dank!

Gruß SIMREU


----------



## MCerv (6 September 2011)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> Offizielle Kompatibilitätliste Simatic Software mit Windows Betriebssystemen: https://support.automation.siemens....ity_de.pdf?func=cslib.csFetch&nodeid=24370854
> 
> Gruss, o.s.t.



Danke o.s.t.

Da weiß man wenigstens wo Siemens steht und wo die Reise hingeht.

Ach immer diese Sch..Links von Siemens, mit dem hier geht es besser: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/18734363


----------



## o.s.t. (6 September 2011)

MCerv schrieb:


> ...Ach immer diese Sch..Links von Siemens, mit dem hier geht es besser: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/18734363


Ich hab keine Probleme mit meinem Link. Meiner geht direkt auf das PDF, deiner auf die Übersicht

Gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Verpolt (6 September 2011)

jo,  direkt verlinkt zur PDF. Passt doch :-|


----------



## MCerv (6 September 2011)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Probleme mit meinem Link. Meiner geht direkt auf das PDF, deiner auf die Übersicht
> 
> Gruss, o.s.t.



Jetzt funzt es auch wieder bei mir, keine Ahnung was eben da nicht wollte! Sorry


----------



## yozi (17 Oktober 2011)

Hi.

Habe vorhin mein SPS Programm an meinem Laptop an das Schulnetz eingesteckt. Alles configuriert, etc ... 
Hab auch die IP´s von den Modulen eingegeben, als die verlangt worden sind. 

Nur kriege ich jetzt leider keine Verbinung zu ner SPS in der Schule! Kann mir jemand evtl weiter helfen ? 
Der Fehler lautet, dass meine Kommunikationsschnittstelle nicht geladen werden. 

Was kann ich tuen? Bitte um Hilfe!

Hab Win7 32bit 
S7 V5.4


----------



## Verpolt (17 Oktober 2011)

yozi schrieb:


> Hi.
> Habe vorhin mein SPS Programm an meinem Laptop an das Schulnetz eingesteckt.



Echt toll so en Schulnetz. 


Im Ernst: ein paar Info's zur Hardware, zum Netzaufbau und zu dem Stecker fürs Programm confused wären sinnvoll


----------



## Flux (25 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich nutze eebenfalls Win7 (host) mit XP-VM (guest). Nun stellt sich die Frage, wie man am einfachsten aus der VM eine Verbindung zur SPS aufbauen kann. Unsere Firmennotebook besitzen lediglich einen Ethernet-Adapter, VGA, DVI, USB.

In dieser Diskussion wurde "*Accon S7 NL-Pro* (MPI/DP)" genannt. Hat jemand Erfahrungen diesbezüglich mit VMs?

Weiterhin würde mich interessieren: Unser Firmennetz lässt nur einen aktivierten Netzwerkadapter pro Rechner zu. Wenn ich nun parallel im Intranet surfen und über MPI/DP oder aber PROFINET an meine SPS will, welche Möglichkeiten gibt es:

einerseits nicht aus dem Firmennetz zu fliegen (aufgrund einer weiteren Eth-Adapters)
gleichzeitig aber PROFINET (Ethernet) als Verbindung zwischen XP-VM und SPS zu verwenden
Ich suche die eierlegende Wollmilchsau


----------



## All4one (25 Oktober 2012)

also Step7 V5.5 SP2 ist freigegeben für Win7 64Bit. habe ich bei mir auch laufen.
PROBLEME gibts mit WinCC2008! Zunächst muss man aufpassen,wenn man ein HP Notebook besitzt=>Treiberprobleme!!!
Ansonsten geht auch nur WinCC2008 SP3 unter Win7 64Bit. 
Es gibt auch eine Kompatibilitätsliste von Siemens:
*Liste der Verträglichkeit der Windows Betriebssysteme und SIMATIC Optionspakete mit den Versionen des STEP 7 Basispaketes *
darin steht alles drin
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Oktober 2012)

Flux schrieb:


> In dieser Diskussion wurde "*Accon S7 NL-Pro* (MPI/DP)" genannt. Hat jemand Erfahrungen diesbezüglich mit VMs?


Der Adapter wird von uns auch immer unter virtuellen Maschinen (VMWare, ESX-Server) getestet. Wenn die Software auf dem Host unterstützt wird, dann funktioniert es auch in der virtuellen Maschine.


----------



## Flux (25 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Rainer,

danke für deine Antwort. Wenn ich den Adapter richtig verstanden hab, dann wird er per Ethernet an den Rechner angeschlossen, um dann über MPI/DP an eine SPS zu koppeln ?

Wie bereits gesagt darf dem host die zusätzliche Ethernet-Karte nicht "sichtbar" (nicht als solche erkennbar) sein. Mir fallen spontan zwei Workarounds ein:


Die Eth-Karte nur dem guest (VM) zugänglich machen, geht das?
einen USB-Eth-Adapter vorschalten. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob sich dieser Adapter dem host als Eth-Karte oder als USB-device präsentiert.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (25 Oktober 2012)

Flux schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Adapter richtig verstanden hab, dann wird er per Ethernet an den Rechner angeschlossen, um dann über MPI/DP an eine SPS zu koppeln ?


Richtig!


Flux schrieb:


> Die Eth-Karte nur dem guest (VM) zugänglich machen, geht das?




Versteh ich nicht. Wenn die Eth-Karte in der VM funktioniert, funktioniert auch der ACCON-NetLink-PRO compact.


Flux schrieb:


> einen USB-Eth-Adapter vorschalten. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob sich dieser Adapter dem host als Eth-Karte oder als USB-device präsentiert.


Würde ich vermeiden. Je mehr Adapter dazwischen hängen, desto mehr beeinträchtigt das das Signal. Habe es allerdings noch nie ausprobiert, ist also eher eine pauschale Aussage meinerseits.


----------



## Flux (25 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Sven, 



> Versteh ich nicht.



bitte lies nochmal meinen vorletzten Beitrag, dann sollte dir ersichtlich werden, dass unser Firmennetz eine Beschränkung auf max EINE (aktive) eth-Karte hat.
Vielleicht möchte ich am Arbeitsplatz im Internet recherchieren UND parallel aus der VM auf eine SPS. Da euer Adapter von eth auf MPI/DP geht und meine erste eth Karte wie bereits gesagt fürs Intra/Internet verwendet wird brauche ich eine weitere, dabei soll diese nur der VM sichtbar sein, damit ich nicht aus dem Firmennetz fliege. Daher der gedachte Workaround per USB-Eth-Adapter als Vorschaltung...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 Oktober 2012)

Stellt die virtuelle Netzwerkkarte ein Problem dar? Dann weiß ich darauf keine Lösung, außer dass die Software auf dem Host laufen muss..


----------

